# CI Deer Steaks!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey all, my daughter asked the other day..  "Dad, can we cook up some of my deer steaks?"  I said sure, how do you want em seasoned & cooked?  She went into deep thought... then said. "How about that SPOG seasoning in the Cast Iron."  I said, that sounds like a plan to me!  

So, she got 2 packages out of the freezer to thaw!  Next day, we seasoned em up with SPOG!














Put a bit of bacon grease in the CI skillet & we were in business!  







Took these to 132* IT, let rest for a few.. Final IT, 134* which is perfect for us!  







Plated these up with some fried taters & a salad!  







Had to thank my daughter for a good idea.  These were tasty, nice meal all in all.  Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

Justin My friend she didn't make it sound like MY DEER LOL Thank you for sharing the pics of the hunt I miss hunting.That whole plate looks like a winner to me.POINTS
Richie


----------



## RobisCluless (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks great. Makes my mouth water just to look at the pictures. Thanks for sharing. 
Rob


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

Can't beat a Little Girl who can go out & shoot a Deer, and then come home & cook it too!!!:)
I Love It !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Jun 3, 2018)

Ya know a lot of people (well in my opinion) over cook venison. Medium rare leaning towards the rare for me. Bear you nailed it.
Richie I miss hunting too!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 3, 2018)

YEAP!  Nailed it!
Point.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

Awesome looking meal Justin!
Al


----------



## kawboy (Jun 4, 2018)

kit s said:


> Ya know a lot of people (well in my opinion) over cook venison. Medium rare leaning towards the rare for me. Bear you nailed it.
> Richie I miss hunting too!


Growing up I hated venison. My mother was of the idea that wild game had to be cooked to death or we would die of some woodland disease. Wasn't until I started hunting with some buddies and they cooked some that I realized I really liked venison. Sometimes moms are weird.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Growing up I hated venison. My mother was of the idea that wild game had to be cooked to death or we would die of some woodland disease. Wasn't until I started hunting with some buddies and they cooked some that I realized I really liked venison. Sometimes moms are weird.




Sounds like Your Mom could be my long lost Aunt, on my Mother's side!!!

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh yes, you did it nice. Deer steaks well done on a grill or in a pan is like old chewing gum. Dry, lost its flavor and chewy as hell. It's just the wrong use of a fine lean meat. Fatty meats need to go in pans or on a grill for well done. No more than medium ever, for wild meats, on a grill and a pan, but can be well done in a crock, soup or stew as its a wet environment cooking style.

People need to learn you can't cook wild meat like you do corn feed farm meat. We eat goose and duck too and I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard "I don't like duck, its so fatty." Well, you never eat a wild one then, becuase its so lean normally its shoe leather if you cook it to 160° like chicken!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2018)

tropics said:


> Justin My friend she didn't make it sound like MY DEER LOL Thank you for sharing the pics of the hunt I miss hunting.That whole plate looks like a winner to me.POINTS
> Richie



Thanks buddy!  Ha, yea... It's HER deer!  I'm gonna send ya a pm!  Sure appreciate the point my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2018)

RobisCluless said:


> Looks great. Makes my mouth water just to look at the pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> Rob



Thanks for the kind words, we love our deer steaks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Can't beat a Little Girl who can go out & shoot a Deer, and then come home & cook it too!!!:)
> I Love It !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks buddy!  She is something else... She loves this stuff!  LOL...  We put in for deer, elk & antelope this year!  Hopefully we can draw a tag or two!  Really appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 17, 2018)

kit s said:


> Ya know a lot of people (well in my opinion) over cook venison. Medium rare leaning towards the rare for me. Bear you nailed it.
> Richie I miss hunting too!



Yea, we never take steaks to over 135* IT!  Good stuff!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 17, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP!  Nailed it!
> Point.



Thanks Yankee, appreciate it & the point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking meal Justin!
> Al



Thanks Al, sorry for the very delayed response... I just seen this!  Appreciate the like too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 28, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Oh yes, you did it nice. Deer steaks well done on a grill or in a pan is like old chewing gum. Dry, lost its flavor and chewy as hell. It's just the wrong use of a fine lean meat. Fatty meats need to go in pans or on a grill for well done. No more than medium ever, for wild meats, on a grill and a pan, but can be well done in a crock, soup or stew as its a wet environment cooking style.
> 
> People need to learn you can't cook wild meat like you do corn feed farm meat. We eat goose and duck too and I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard "I don't like duck, its so fatty." Well, you never eat a wild one then, becuase its so lean normally its shoe leather if you cook it to 160° like chicken!



Thanks, sorry for the delayed response!  I agree, nothing like meat from the wild!  We love elk & deer meat!  Duck & goose are very tasty as well!


----------

